# Happy birthday Sedona (3/7)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

(Sedona is loved by Susan, mckennasedona)

*Happy third birthday Sedona! *


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY 

Amanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday from Hawaii~!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have a great B-day Sedona!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sedona! arty:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sedonaeace:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sedona!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Sedona!* Hope you have lots of fun today with your hairy sister and human parents!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug:Happy Birthday Sedona!:kiss:

Hope you have a fun-filled day!:becky:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Princess Sedona!

We love you!!!!

XOXOOX your half brother Carlito


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!
Paws and licks from Sierra!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday, Sedona! Hope you get extra treats and extra belly rubs on your special day!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SIS!

LOVE, LINCOLN_


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEDONA! MAY ALL YOUR WISHES COME TRUE!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Bday!!

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!
Can't wait to have another playdate
Oliver and Comet
PS-Sally too!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEDONA! :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sedona - we know your mommy calls you all grown up now, but in your little Havanese heart we know you are just a puppy. Happy third puppy anniversary!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SEDONA!

Maddie hopes to play again with you soon!


----------

